# Watchusett HS Senior posts and burns thin blue line flag



## zork52 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hello All,

I've only posted here about 3 times (or less)>

First, as a brother to a retired LEO in Fitchburg, and many other LEO friends, I wish you all well in Nazi America. Please wear your vests.

I only came on to post this about a little HS brat in the Wachusett's 5 school district. Super for the district is Daryl McCall. I called his office and was VERY polite and told the secretary my thoughts on this girl's actions. I sent it to Fox 25 but don't know if they will do anything with it. Best to all you guys and gals in Blue.

Here was a comment from the TB article.

"Die M-Fer, die!"

"I want to see America abolished."

https://turtleboysports.com/the-onl...president-while-burning-thing-blue-line-flag/

My kids graduated from Wa high school. Don't know the little twerp nor her family, but I bet we know someone who does.

Read the TB article regarding the school supe sending out a virtue signalling letter. This is what's happening in a politically 'red' community- they are controlling the weak minds in our schools. What's dangerous is the rotten kids like this little snot can be very intelligent and ambitious- she was the class president. Goes to show that 'book smarts' intelligence does not necessarily indicate a strong mind capable of independent thought and reason.

Y'all will get a kick out of this: Police & Fire escorted moving 'parades' for graduated seniors is a thing across the country. Kids form a huge caravan, hang out the windows, and celebrate. We had this for the 5 communities that feed Wachusett HS (Holden, Princeton, Sterling, Paxton, Rutland). Our LEO's and FD folks refused to do it unless that Sarah Flannery was banned from it, so she was.

Attachments area

Preview YouTube video Wachusett Senior Class President Says "Only Good Cop Is Dead Cop" Then Burns Thin Blue Line Flag



Wachusett Senior Class President Says "Only Good Cop Is Dead Cop" Then Burns Thin Blue Line Flag


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

The way things are going she will probably get a scholarship to Harvard and a Profile in courage award.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Drebbin said:


> The way things are going she will probably get a scholarship to Harvard and a Profile in courage award.


Couldn't have said that any better........Surprised she didn't shave her head yet?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Stanford beat them to it...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Any surprise she's attending U/Mass AMHERST this fall?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Couldn't have said that any better........Surprised she didn't shave her head yet?


Wouldn't that make her a SKINHEAD?



mpd61 said:


> Any surprise she's attending U/Mass AMHERST this fall?


I'm surprised Hampshire College didn't just recruit her. Then again, the admin probably watched the video, decided they wanted her but decided to go out for Twinkies first, then remembered they wanted her, but it was too late, UMass had already accepted her. So, to ease their pain, they fired up the bong again, decided to accept her, went out for Twinkies and...


----------

